# Anything better than Apple TV?



## JVV (May 20, 2015)

Hello folks,
I was recently asked by my Head of School to investigate wether there was an easy and efficient interface for our Middle School students that need to stand at the podium and give announcements.

Currently, if the student has a slide to accompany their presentation they must plug in their Ipad to the VGA cable and wait for the signal to be received. We have tried Apple TV, but that has its own set of issues.

So, does anyone do anything other than the standard plug and play VGA cable game or the wireless Apple TV AirPlay for Presentations, Conferences, Assemblies, etc?

Just curious if there is something out there Im not aware of.
Thanks,
JVV


----------



## Mwchris (May 20, 2015)

Wired connections are the most reliable. That said there is software you can run on a PC that will provide the same functionality as an Apple TV and more for a low price. Check out Air Server, Reflector and Mirroring 360. 
They all work the same, but it you have a PC already hooked up this would allow them to mirror to the PC rather quickly.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 20, 2015)

Is the issue the amount of time for the display to be discovered? If so, you might be able to find an emulator that would trick the receiver into thinking it always has a signal. Then, as long as you always connect the same type of signal, it would automatically appear.


----------



## techieman33 (May 20, 2015)

Can you just load all of the slides for the presentation on one ipad or a laptop? There is a new version of apple tv expected to come out in a couple of weeks, maybe that will fix whatever issue you have currently?


----------



## SHCP (May 22, 2015)

At our High School I insist that student use Google Pres for their presentations, and I run them all off the Theater laptop. We load them all in tabs beforehand and all they have to do is click on the tab when they are presenting. Really, whatever you can do to have them prepare their slides beforehand on a system that is already up and running is best to avoid having them hook up their individual device each time.


----------



## AlexDonkle (May 26, 2015)

There's been several major products released in the last few years specifically for this reason (Apple TV is an issue for a lot of colleges we work with)
1. Mersive Solstice, PC program designed to all iPhone, Android devices to display content on screen wireless. Since you already have a PC connected to the room's display, this is likely the best option. They have a 30-day free trial which I'd recommend checking out.
2. Crestron AirMedia, gear specifically at schools. Small AV box with WiFi that mounts behind the TV or at the projector, so would need to switch inputs on your display to use. Allows a separate "teacher" touchscreen to control who can show what content.
3. AMX Enzo, essentially a custom PC designed for presentations.

There's other options from Christie, Barco, and others, however many of these are more geared towards conference rooms. All of the above should have education pricing breaks as well.


----------

